# Trolling sw edge for wahoo



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I want to troll the sw edge out of destin tomorrow for wahoo but I don't like going solo. Anyone want to go I have room for 2 people. Gas will probably be around $225 total. 334-414-2547 ask for Chris.


----------

